# My practice sessions



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Charles comment reminded me to shorten my shooting sessions to avoid frustration from over practicing. Another thought I had comes from Treefork, just have fun. I tend to lose sight of my goals of how accurate I want to become with a slingshot. I am fortunate to have the opportunity to shoot with Jodigirl and MJ, two of which shoot better than I ever hope to. They are very supportive and are always willing to help. I just need to remember why I shoot, if I continue to improve then that's a bonus. I have to learn to just be myself and not try to be something I'm not. I shot for a short time yesterday, and realized I was doing more harm than good. So I emptied a few of the Golden Nectars and shot the empty cans. ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!!! I was having a ball, even hitting the target consistently.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Tag My friend..I shoot every day ..do 4 different 10 minute sessions....of 50 shoots each...after each session I go do something else...

I shoot well almost every day as long as the arthritis does not hamper me..then I am shooting.....I shot soda pop cans...

Y ou friend I have seen some of your targets that are smaller even a card cut..so my friend you are much better than I am....so too me

it is all having a good time..& eye & hand mind control just to hit the soda pop cans......I may be a little older than you..But this is my fun time

as well as pulling the elastic's to keep building up my arms for strength.........Just remember it is all about have fun...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

If all i did was shoot targets as in catch box i would soon tire of it for sure, though i still do that too sometimes. I just like walking along shooting leaves or a tree stump or a mushroom growing out there or maybe some weeds etc. in the bush. If i miss i sometimes shoot another at the same thing or not. I dont put any pressure on myself in anyway. I can shoot all day doing it this way. Changing it up and having fun as OM says is the clue for me anyhow.

Im way to old to get all competitive etc,thats for young fellas that are still full of "piss and vinegar" Lol.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Another tip that works for me . Find an outdoor place with a lot of area to walk and find random cans ,leaves , sticks, rocks or any possible target and shoot at constantly changing distances . Don't think . Just shoot . This is my favorite most satisfying way to shoot . Just having fun . No paper . No scoring . When I get in a slump , I go out and do this and find myself again . I even went further to hang tin cans in the trees so I have a sort of consistency along the way . This is fun for me . It's the way I got started again . I used to shoot this way while exercising the dog . I always need to get back to this place or mind set .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sounds good to me, I will give it a try. Thanks for being there not only for me, but the Forum in general. You are a perfect example of why I enjoy the Forum so much. You are one of the finest shooters I have ever seen, but you still offer to help others improve. This is one of a kind rare sport where the top shooters help us that are just learning. Teresa and I wish you the best


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

My pleasure Tom and thank you . There is an old saying . " You can't keep it unless your willing to give it away ." We're here to share and help one another on this journey .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just keep it fun, my friend!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I find taking several short practice sessions during the day works better for me than a long regimented session... take a break, bust out a few shots at whatever then get back to work!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Might sound kind of odd, but...

Something that I find helps is to picture the entire process in my head.

I've been using this for a lot of years; when I was younger I considered becoming a professional bowler, and might have had it not been for recurring tendonitis in the thumb.

I would do a meditation session, relaxed in a comfortable chair with my eyes closed, maybe 15-20 minutes.

The entire session would be picturing the entire bowling process from picking the ball up, approach, release, everything, pictured in my mind as I would want it to play out in reality.

I started recently doing that with slingshots; picturing in my mind the whole process of picking up a metal ball, placing it in the pouch, etc., through the release and flying to the target.

I try to picture not just what I would see, but what somebody standing near me would see; angle of arm, everything.

Then in my mind I'm repeating the exact same actions again and again, seeing them as me and in 3rd person.

Anyway, might sound odd, but I find it helps.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree totally Nobodo, I'm ready to get outside and shoot at random targets.


----------

